

The New Guy's Computer - petercooper
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2855-the-new-guys-computer

======
dgavey
I think Arq (<http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/>) seems like a particularly
useful program. Wasn't aware of it before. I like how they give you control
over your backup storage.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I've used Arq for about 4 months now and it has been fantastic. Two features
in particular are worth noting: 1. The ability to backup a network drive from
my local machine. 2. Rapid timecapsule like backups of the most recently used
files.

------
evangineer
For dual pane file management goodness, I use MuCommander[1]. It's less
Finder-like, but has the Norton Commander nature which has cropped up in many
a file manager since then.

[1] - <http://www.mucommander.com/>

------
evangineer
He seemed to miss the fact that there is a newer version of Fluid out there:
[https://github.com/downloads/itod/fluidium/Fluid_Fluidium.zi...](https://github.com/downloads/itod/fluidium/Fluid_Fluidium.zip)

------
zinssmeister
Maybe I am a minimalist. But this seems like way too much stuff man.

But regardless of that it's a pretty need guide of tools and I use a few from
this list myself.

~~~
inaequitas
Why? I would consider this to be too much stuff if you had a lot of
applications duplicating functionality. As it is, though, this seems like a
pretty basic working set, very much what I'd call 'practical minimalism'

------
sibsibsib
thanks for sharing. There are a couple tools in there I hadn't heard of that
might be useful to me.

Is there any particular reason you use Alfred vs Spotlight?

~~~
bdhe
> Is there any particular reason you use Alfred vs Spotlight?

Edit: I'm not the OP.

Alfred has a few options like find and open which allow you to directly open
files. It seems more minimalist than spotlight. You can customize it a little
better IMHO (they have a full version that has more features). And finally,
you can do google searches and a few other web-related queries directly from
alfred. Overall I would highly recommend Alfred.

~~~
sibsibsib
cool, thanks. I think I might check it out. It's certainly 'pretty'.

edit: testing it out now. It seems to be more responsive than spotlight.
Liking it so far :)

------
evangineer
There are some nice gems in the comments like Divvy.

